

PG - Lost all my karma - kashif

PG, I have lost all my karma. It was 93 I think.<p>PS: there should be an email id to send bug reports.
======
pg
Something definitely seems to have gone wrong. We'll figure it out.

Edit: There are some corrupted files on the disk. It seems to be related to
the new memory we had installed on the server. Fortunately we have recent
backups. We probably have enough to reconstruct what's missing, but it may
take a few days because I'm travelling.

Anyone besides kashif, bootload, and ardit33 seeing problems?

~~~
justincase
I would be a bit concerned about WFP applications. Any submissions between
your last backup and now that may be gone...

~~~
pg
The only files damaged were a couple that were written just before a crash. No
one has reported anything missing from an application.

------
jsjenkins168
Your account was created 3 hours ago, how could you have had 93 karma?
Creating a new account will start your karma over, in case you didnt know.

~~~
kashif
No it wasn't. It was created a long time back. My point is that my account
reset for some reason. Now if only PG could respond to this.

~~~
kashif
This comment was posted before my account was reset.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=63522>

~~~
jsjenkins168
Interesting, it looks like your entire user was reset along with your karma.

PG recently mentioned the server was running out of memory and they had to
temporarily trim some content. Maybe this is related?

I upvoted to try and get this on the front page...

~~~
imsteve
That's funny. I ran out of memory on my server last night too. Spent most of
the morning trying to trim everything down.

The common scripting languages should include memory optimized basic data
structures..

~~~
Kaizyn
Arc is anything but a common scripting language.

~~~
imsteve
It's my impression that memory usage is very obscured in functional languages.
Others' thoughts?

~~~
SamReidHughes
In lazy languages, it's very obscured, because you're not sure whether the
integer you're pointing at is a four-byte number or whether it's a big
unevaluated expression.

In strict functional languages, and also in Lisp-like languages, it's not
obscured. You might, say, not know exactly how many bytes a certain
datastructure takes, unless you do some thinking but the same goes for C and
C++. (For example, tell me how many extra bytes the std::string datatype takes
in the nearest implementation of the STL.) Garbage collection adds the danger
of leaving around dangling references, but that doesn't really have anything
to do with the functional aspect of the language.

------
ardit33
my karma is gone too :(

It seems like an upgrade gone bad.

~~~
oconnor0
Fortunately I still have all 3 points of mine.

~~~
kingnothing
Looks like that comment helped to increase your karma four fold!

------
bootload
Yeah now I'm pissed! All my Karma (ex #11 on leaderboard, 1142) , submissions
are missing. Plenty of screenshots of mine exist. Boooo Boooo Sup pg?

~~~
kingnothing
You're _pissed_ because you lost your e-points on a news site? Seriously?

~~~
bootload
More the links to the submissions made and comments so I can mine them for
data. For example you have your details over say 157 days.

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kingnothing>

and

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kingnothing>

Mine are over 220 and there's a lot of information that I've been intending to
mine in my hackerID project ~
<http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/>

That serious enough?

~~~
kingnothing
Oh, okay. I can understand being upset about that, but I'm sure it will get
worked out.

~~~
bootload
_"... Oh, okay. I can understand being upset about that, but I'm sure it will
get worked out. ..."_

Thanks, Just letting off some steam. The content is all still there but the
index pages are screwed. It'll be interesting now to measure the acceleration
of my articles since I'm starting from scratch. So it might actually be a good
thing.

